#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 5

## Sakshi Dutta

*This is the Fifth LOL thread of LOL of the DAY!!!*  :(rofl): 

*So what is LOL of the DAY?**

Full of fun, masti and humour, this easy to  play contest will make you dig deep into those shelves of laughter and  come up with wittiest and wackiest of jokes, images, videos or anything  that you find funny.

Simply post it on the LOL of the day thread for that day and if your  ‘LOLer’ manages to get most ‘Likes’ for the day, then you will be the  winner of a free Rs.100 mobile recharge. Yes! It’s as simple as  that……And yes, you can win these recharges EVERYDAY!!

For more details about this contest click HERE

So...What  are you waiting for...Start LOLLING now!!! Remember..The LOL with the  most LIKES Wins a FREE Mobile Recharge worth Rs. 100 every day!!

IMP: You need to get atleast 10 LIKES on a post for it to be considered as LOL of the Day!!*





  Similar Threads: F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 9 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 6 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 4 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 3 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 2

----------


## gmw1045

*What a great comparison ?

*

----------


## wasimakram

*LOL OF THE DAY: - aRey ye to bada hi tOinG hai..............* :(rofl):  :(clap):  :O:

----------


## Paras Chadha

Funny.....
Attachment 8377

----------


## prasanjeet roy

what is your thinking ................................................!!!!

----------


## somesh.km1

she is my grand mother.
so dont mes wd me nd 
give me your valuable like
else...........
i hope u understand.....................lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Sagar Agarwal

Download these browsers and never come back  :P: 

*The new improved version of explorer 9 .... LOL*

----------


## Sagar Agarwal

Internet Explorer is always alone.... 

*Have u ever did this to your explorer, i have done a lot of times        LOL*

----------


## Ankit Karir

even GOOGLE knows it

----------


## Ankit Karir

NOBODY CAN'T XCEPT rajniCAN'T

----------


## priyapareta

lolz......... :(rofl):  :D:

----------


## priyapareta

:(clap):  :D:  :(rofl):

----------


## shubhamgoyal23

i did this many time :):

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

*Ohh gosh..!! again no one has got more than 10 LIKES!! 

From now on...in such cases..the ADMINS will decide the LOL for the day!!!

So 'LOLER' of the Day for DAY 5 is  @priyapareta  !!!

She takes home a cool Rs.100 Mobile Recharge!!!
*
*Thread closed...*

----------

